# IFSRA seeks your views on consumer codes by 14 May



## Brendan Burgess (16 Mar 2004)

> The Irish Financial Services Regulatory Authority is to develop a set of unified codes of conduct that will apply to all financial services firms operating in the State. ...
> 
> The codes will be introduced following a widespread consultation process which begins today (Monday 15 March). Submissions received will feed into a review that the Financial Services Regulator is currently undertaking on existing codes with a view to introducing the unified codes early next year. A consultation paper inviting submissions from the public, consumer groups and the financial services industry is published today. The consultation paper, a PDF document, is [broken link removed]
> 
> ...


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (16 Mar 2004)

*Re: IFSRA seeks your views on consumer codes & trackers*

You should send them transcripts of some of the recent AAM discussions about the more contentious tracker bonds.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Mar 2004)

*Re: IFSRA seeks your views on consumer codes & trackers*

I will break down the paper into more digestible chunks in separate posts, so that people might be more encouraged to discuss them.


----------



## oysterman (19 Mar 2004)

*Re: IFSRA seeks your views on consumer codes & trackers*

Brendan,

Don't forget equity release mortgages - the work of the devil!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Mar 2004)

*Re: IFSRA seeks your views on consumer codes & trackers*

Hi Oysterman

Could you make the suggestion as a reply to 

Brendan


----------

